# Question about breeding and pedigree



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Depends on the dog? 

You will see dogs like Asterling Wild Blue Yonder, Rush Hill's Haagen Dazs, Faera's Future Classic... dogs like that - show up multiple times in a pedigree because of line breeding. It's not necessarily a bad thing.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

An influential dog with great structure, good clearances, and a good production record could be good thing. Some dog with out those things...no.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Like she said-depends on the dogs. Brackett's theory of dog breeding, broken down into its simplest form says

Brackett liked to use one important dog and have it appear twice in a three-generation pedigree. The basic formula he preferred can be stated as follows, "Let the sire of the sire become the grand sire on the dam's side". Said another way, “ let the father's father become the mothers grandfather”.

He assumes, of course, that this is an outstanding male free of any known disease.

The article is here

http://breedingbetterdogs.com/pdfFiles/articles/bracketts_fomula.pdf


----------



## jeepguy (Dec 24, 2013)

Thanks for the quick replies. He is "SDHF Pointed" my ignorance doesn't allow me to know what that means..
So paranoia?...

Thanks


----------



## jeepguy (Dec 24, 2013)

Tahnee GR said:


> Like she said-depends on the dogs. Brackett's theory of dog breeding, broken down into its simplest form says
> 
> Brackett liked to use one important dog and have it appear twice in a three-generation pedigree. The basic formula he preferred can be stated as follows, "Let the sire of the sire become the grand sire on the dam's side". Said another way, “ let the father's father become the mothers grandfather”.
> 
> ...


With that said, we should have this exact dog?
Just really want healthy and a great pet.. Show quality isn't my goal.
Thanks again..


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

SDHF = Show Dog Hall of Fame. Takes Group placements to get the points.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I think a show-bred litter should get you a more correct dog. Most show bred litters have pet puppies.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

I think your need for a healthy great pet would be perfectly satisfied by a reputable bred show or performance litter. Reputable show breeders are trying to produce a structurally correct dogs with generations of health clearances behind them to give your puppy a better chance of also being structurally sound and healthy. 

Here is a great blog that talks about show bred dogs. She is knowledgable and witty. 
I don’t want a show dog; I just want a pet. | Ruffly Speaking


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

I would definitely discuss this with the breeder. The good and bad traits of this dog in question. Is he still alive? Does he have offspring? Any early deaths in the pedigree. They might be pretty puppies (structurally) but you also want to stack the odds in your favors for a healthy puppy.


----------

